# Abandoned House, Surrey



## C1hrisin (Mar 17, 2014)

I am new to the site but that won't stop me from trying my best to post something.
This house is in Bagshot, sadly these photos are only from the area of the house since the only entrance was up on the first floor. I wasn't very well prepared and I'm a novice urbexer so you wont get me scaling any walls yet.

Anyway here are the photos from my trip






































Hope you enjoyed the pictures, I'll try again to get inside and update with some pictures inside the house.
I am very new to this, if anyone knows any interesting places to try out in surrey let me know please!


----------



## Cachewoo (Mar 17, 2014)

Like it  Some interesting bits and bobs about.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 17, 2014)

Nice first report,like the little stream,don't let the mods see the veichles though lol.


----------



## cunningplan (Mar 17, 2014)

Theres a very old A series engine in the first shot (Could be a 1275) and the oxy/acetylene or very old as they haven't go the safety rings around the tops.
Shame you couldn't get inside.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Mar 18, 2014)

Nice one. Judging by the old recovery crane, somebody was into repairing or collecting scrap vehicles years ago.


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 18, 2014)

Didn,t like anyone using the loo then!very interesting thanks for sharing.


----------



## mockingbird (Mar 18, 2014)

Good effort if you go back be safe an careful, heard not the nicest of people lurk around there, good attempt though!


----------



## cheesecrisps (Mar 19, 2014)

Thank you lots to see well done


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Mar 21, 2014)

Thanks for sharing. Nice little first report there mate. Keep it up


----------

